# Ubuntu und Treiber



## Grafield (13. März 2008)

Ich habe mir vor kurzem Ubuntu auf meinem Rechner geschoben. Wo bekommt man denn Treiber für Ubuntu her? Nebenbei habe ich auch ein Fritz Stick der eine Fritz Box Fon WLAN 7170 ansprechen soll. Der funzt unter Ubuntu auch nicht. Drucker von HP und Samsung hängen auch dran...
Ich habe zwei Festplatten in meinem Rechner auf der einen habe ich unter der Installation von Windows eine 50 GB große Partition erstellt. Auf der anderen Platte hab ich XP, nur sehe ich unter XP nur die 50 GB große Partition und nicht die andere Partition wo Ubuntu drauf ist. Woran liegt Das??? Meine Systemdaten: MSI K8N Neo 2 Platinum, HIS Excalibur X800 XT, Creative X-Fi Extreme Audio, AMD 64 3500+....


----------



## riedochs (13. März 2008)

Grafield schrieb:


> Ich habe mir vor kurzem Ubuntu auf meinem Rechner geschoben. Wo bekommt man denn Treiber für Ubuntu her?



Google? Ubuntu hat doch ein gutes Forum.



> Nebenbei habe ich auch ein Fritz Stick der eine Fritz Box Fon WLAN 7170 ansprechen soll. Der funzt unter Ubuntu auch nicht. Drucker von HP und Samsung hängen auch dran...



Wlan Hardware unter Linux ist noch etwas problematisch. Da wirst du um Google nicht herumkommen. MadWifi wäre eine Möglichkeit.



> Ich habe zwei Festplatten in meinem Rechner auf der einen habe ich unter der Installation von Windows eine 50 GB große Partition erstellt. Auf der anderen Platte hab ich XP, nur sehe ich unter XP nur die 50 GB große Partition und nicht die andere Partition wo Ubuntu drauf ist. Woran liegt Das???


Windows kann mit den Dateisystemen von Linux nichts anfangen. Es gibt alelrdings Treiber um EXT3 unter Windows verwenden zu können.


----------



## d00mfreak (13. März 2008)

Falls du keinen Treiber finden solltest, dann könnenst du versuchen, mittels ndiswrapper den Windowstreiber zu benutzen.


----------



## peddy (3. April 2008)

http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ubuntu_FAQ

Unter dem Link wirst du auf die meisten Fragen eine Antwort finden. Musst nur etwas lesen.

Google mal ob dein wlan Stick unter Linux unterstützt wird, wenn nein ndiswrapper nehmen.

Linux partitionen werden oft mit EXT3 formatiert das kann Windows von haus aus nicht. Kann aber nachgerüstet werden.


----------

